# Am I crazy?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, U Glockophiles... Was I crazy to sell my Glock 34?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

All depends on what you use the money for............I sold my dearly beloved G20 :smt022 but that helped me acquire the P7M8. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm selling it to use towards an AR.

I liked it well enough when I bought it. But after the P99, I just don't like the trigger - even with the lighter trigger pull on the G34. 

I don't shoot my USPc as well, but at least it has a nice trigger.

I shot it a few times yesterday to decide, and I decided not to keep it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As long as it's something cool like an AR, we'll let it slide this time. :numbchuck:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OH!

At first I thought it was just a generic question about your sanity.

But since its about selling your Glock, I won't bother with a reply.

:smt083 

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, since you don't use it much and you are buying an AR I guess you are forgiven.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well, since you don't use it much and you are buying an AR I guess you are forgiven.


Gee, thanks 

I could sell my HK too and get THE AR, but I don't wanna do it. So, I'll just get the AR :mrgreen:


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Since you got many other guns i think getting rid of that glock for an ar15 was a decent choice. I'm glad you've held on to the USP.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Getting a good AR is almost never a bad thing. 
Note the "almost." 


I am comforted by the fact that, having been infected by the dark side, like most others with that fever, you , too, shall someday return. Just don't waste too much ammo in the meantime. :mrgreen: 


In all seriousness, let me say that I totally understand about the trigger feel of different actions types making it difficult to switch back and forth while still maintaining a high level of skill. That, in a nutshell, was why I converted to all Glocks (for centerfire auto uses) about 15 years ago. Now that I have the Glock safe-action "feel" permanently tattooed on my psyche, I have reluctantly allowed myself a few other centerfire autos of varying types; but I limit them to deep concealment or target-only or other less important/frequent uses, and I start and end each range session with a Glock -- no exceptions (gotta keep that tattoo fresh!).


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, U Glockophiles... Was I crazy to sell my Glock 34?


Yes.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, U Glockophiles... Was I crazy to sell my Glock 34?


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!
having owned 117 glocks and only one that didnt have issues beyond comprehension I believe you did the right thing!!!

Do I at least get a brownie point for trying?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, got the deposit on it. Should have the deal finalized this weekend hopefully (it's someone 3 hours away, so he sent a deposit until he can come get it).

I don't regret my decision. I tried the trigger again - it is too spongy for me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So much for saving for the kid!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> So much for saving for the kid!


Let the kid get his own AR


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Let the kid get his own AR


I agree... :smt033


----------



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

*ar and glock*

is there a law against an ar and a glock. are you not allowed to have both? just get another glock! or two! you will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt082:smt082

Sorry - not any more Glocks in my future. Not interested :smt083


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ship...

I thought you were going to end up with an XD45 in the collection? MUCH better trigger, and it looks really sweet next to a "shiny" new AR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I will, of course, dispute Jeff on the Glock trigger. :mrgreen: It has a MUCH shorter reset and is easier to use at high speed than the XD trigger.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*sold*

Sold a "Glock":smt083:smt083 Sir; must I remind you:smt083 Oh my goodness; what would grandmother say.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Ship...
> 
> I thought you were going to end up with an XD45 in the collection? MUCH better trigger, and it looks really sweet next to a "shiny" new AR.


This post is old now...

Yes, I will get an XD 45 - however, I'm getting a CX4 Beretta first. I have the eotech and sling. I am wiating to find a deal on a 9mm one.

Then, the XD45... :smt082


----------

